# New to sw



## Bend201 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey guys, im just starting to get my system planed out i was wondering what you guys thought of these lights?

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...UARIUM-CORAL-LIGHT-FIXTURE-W0QQAdIdZ349777467


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

For the price, it's pretty good. But without good individual reflectors and cooling fans you won't get the same performance as a well made 4-bulb fixture.

But for that price, you can always add some of the necessary enhancements


----------



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

Seen the same light on E-Bay for $71.35 with free shipping in Ont.
24" INCH HO QUAD T5 AQUARIUM CORAL LIGHT FIXTURE 96 W
Just thought I would save you some money!


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Ctp416 said:


> Seen the same light on E-Bay for $71.35 with free shipping in Ont.
> 24" INCH HO QUAD T5 AQUARIUM CORAL LIGHT FIXTURE 96 W
> Just thought I would save you some money!


If you saw it.... Post the link.


----------



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

http://stores.ebay.ca/Hobby-Lights-Oneshop?_trksid=p4340.l2563


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

The only thing i like is the shipping cost... Other then that All LOW end stuff.


----------



## Bend201 (Mar 6, 2010)

The one im looking at is the 36" i just picked up a very nice tank package from 50seven and i was going to use his idea for lighting and if you saw when his tank was running worked out very well i just thought id save myself some labor time and spend a few extra bucks and try this out theres already a pc fan in the hood where i would be mounting these lights.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Some of that stuff doesn't look half bad... for the price at least. I've survived for almost 2 years with good bulbs on a crappy fixture


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

It looks appealing. The only thing I don't like is having a separate power cord for each set of lights. Hopefully the power cords are long enough. No big deal really just need a timer for each power cord and you can pick them up for $10-$11 at Home Depot.

The 6 bulb fixtures have a separate cord for each and an electronic timer?? Seems odd.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Does this mean it has 4 ballasts in it? Pretty sure that would mean alot of heat and broken ballasts in a shorter time but who knows.

I'd spend an extra few bucks and get something like a used Current extreme or any other light that comes up for sale. I have 2 24" current T5HO's that I bought for 50 bucks each and they work awesome.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

3 I think. 2 for the bulbs and 1 for the LED moonlights. No mention of fans so I assume it is fanless.

Having 3 separate ballasts isn't as bad as it sounds. Lose one and you still have 2 working.


----------



## Bend201 (Mar 6, 2010)

I never thought about the not having multiple cords it would be nice to ahve them on seperate timers, Ill be goin to home depot today to pick up some stuff and ill check out the t5 units they have there.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Try Ikea for decent quality low-cost timer switches


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

you will also need power bars since you are going to get timers. 2 power bars for 5$ at ikea


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I saw a nice powerbar at Home Depot that has 12 outlets on it that swivel so you can plug in stuff at different angles. Was a bit pricey at 33 bucks but in my opinion well worth it when you have to fiddle around with alot of plugs.


----------



## Bend201 (Mar 6, 2010)

Well i ended up going with some 36" lythania t5s from home depot double bulbs are about 40 bucks so far i have 2 they were really simple to wire up. I was wondering if u guys have exposed marrets in the hood if you have tried filling them with dielectric grease or silicone to prevent moisture from getting in? Thanx for all the advice ill be picking up some timers soon i have a cheap power bar but may go get a more expensive one with the turnable inlets. i should have some pics up soon when its all installed.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

Are those NO T5's?


----------



## Bend201 (Mar 6, 2010)

The fixtures themselves i do not believe are HO. the bulbs in them rite now are NO but when is all said and done will be switched for some nice HO bulbs.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

If the ballast is NOT HO... A HO bulb will not work.


----------



## Bend201 (Mar 6, 2010)

as far as iv seen a HO bulb will start up in NO fixture it just may be underpowered.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Ive tryed, They wont even Power up for me.

Under power is just as bad as Over power for the bulb.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Worked for me... just keep the fixtures from overheating with a fan or by having an open top. If the fixture gets too hot you'll shorten your bulb life. Before I put a cooling system in mine, I lost 2 $35 KZ bulbs after 4 weeks.  

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------

